# 13'' 72 SPOKE DAYTONS GOLD SPOKES WITH GOLD KNOCKS NEW CONDITION...



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

13'' GOLD SPOKES 24K. IN GOOD USED CONDITION.......,$1500 STAMPED ON BACK OF THE HUB 225C...NO TIRES RIMS ONLY....CALL OR TEXT 626-675-3536...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool..


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:worship:]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

chrome adapters?


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

CHINAS,,,,ADAPTERS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn i wish i could still find those dayton tires


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Did these sell yet?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

STILL 4 ~ SALE


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

sale me the dog ears


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ALTERED ONES said:


> 13'' GOLD SPOKES 24K.. WITH GOLD SHARK FIN KNOCK OFFS NEW,,$1750. STAMPED ON BACK OF THE HUB 225C...WITH DAYTON TIRES....CALL OR TEXT 626-675-3536...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP.....


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn u sellin ur rims already


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

STILL ~ 4~ SALE $1500 FIRM...OG DAYTONS IN GOOD USED CONDITION.. GOLDS LIKE NEW ON RIMS NOT FADED.. I WILL SHIPP CALL 626-675-3536


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> damn i wish i could still find those dayton tires


I have a set


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not a fan of gold but them fuckers look NICE!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea they do look clean..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> I have a set


Pm me price


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LOCAL PICKUP WITH TIRES ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


> I have a set


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Cant beat the local pick up. Can avoid alot of drama. TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

how much for rims and tires shipped to 75010?


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

STILL ~4~ SALE


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

no body wants DAYTONS FOR A GOOD PRICE..


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

13'' 72 SPOKES DAYTONS $1400


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

real nice wheels


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

SOLD SOLD


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn. I really started getting ready to roll down there n grab these


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

USED*72 SPOKE DAYTON AND CORNELLS:thumbsup:


----------

